# What do you use to cut firebrick "to size"?



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 6, 2009)

As I state in my other post about relining a stove floor with firebrick or refractory cement, you notice that I am not having the best success with the cement, and was just wondering if I do decide to go with firebrick what do you use to cut it smaller-I would have to cut 2 pieces to make up the "gap" that would be there. Everyone around me sells firebrick, but no one that sells it cuts it, and I don't want to spend a lot of money on a tool that I'll probably never use again. Any advice would be appreciated-thanks!


----------



## CrappieKeith (Nov 6, 2009)

find somebody with a tub/wet saw or buy a mason blade for your circle saw.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 6, 2009)

In the steel industry we use diamond blade wet saws. There is a chance that a ceramic tile saw would work well enough that you could either make two cuts or cut one side to more or less score it and then break it. Other than that I would try and "break" it by placing the brick on top of a somewhat pointed edge and then hit the top with a "chisel" the same width of the brick.... I don't know kida of a tricky job if you don't want to or cannot waste any for some trial and error.


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 6, 2009)

The abrasive masonry blade for a circular saw is the cheapest way to go, makes a lot of dust but works good for a small quantity of cuts.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

_*Ginsu Knife As Seen On TV!!*_

Actually this will do ya just fine:


Junkfxr said:


> The abrasive masonry blade for a circular saw is the cheapest way to go, makes a lot of dust but works good for a small quantity of cuts.




.


----------



## gravely_todd (Nov 6, 2009)

A wet saw will work just fine, I just used one to cut several bricks for my Jensen furnace. It may be better to rent one. I would be afraid to use a regular circular saw on something so small and it would create a lot of dust in the process.

Todd


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 6, 2009)

I tend to agree with the concern about the size of the brick. Keeps the ol' fingers awfully close to the blade!:jawdrop:


----------



## SLVRTRC (Nov 6, 2009)

i put a mayson disk on my chop saw and it worked great


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 6, 2009)

My bricklayer neighbor showed me how to cut bricks and blocks manually. All you need is a pencil and square to mark each face of the brick (not the edges) the faces only.

Then the only other tool needed is a mason chisel with a blade about 3" wide.
Lightly score the brick on each side and then after it is scored on both sides give the chisel a sharp tap and the brick should come apart on the scored mark. 

I think a person could make a chisel the width of a fire brick or just a little wider with a piece of 1/4" steel and sharped to a blunt edge.

Nosmo


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 6, 2009)

Junkfxr said:


> The abrasive masonry blade for a circular saw is the cheapest way to go, makes a lot of dust but works good for a small quantity of cuts.



Yes, but be very careful with that dust. It's seriously bad for your lungs. You probably won't see the damage now, but in 20 or 30 years, when you are dying...


----------



## Junkfxr (Nov 6, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yes, but be very careful with that dust. It's seriously bad for your lungs. You probably won't see the damage now, but in 20 or 30 years, when you are dying...



You're right, I forgot to mention that I always wear a dust mask and try to stay up wind. As for getting close to your fingers, clamp the brick in a vice with about 1/2 of it above the jaws and keep both hands on the saw.


----------



## Maldeney (Nov 6, 2009)

Good point. If I only had a vise!  One more purchase needed. I have the wet saw was why I thought of that first.


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Cutting fire brick*

Agree with previous posters...Any diamond saw will work, tile saw etc.
Use water if you can, keeps the dust down.

If no access, get a cheapo composite masonry blade, it will work but will not last long.

Also, you can get what are call "splits" (or at least that's we call them).
they are dimensionally the same as standard firebricks only about 1" high. (thick)

This will avoid "ripping" the bricks the long way. You should only have to cut the last brick to fit the puzzle together...


----------



## hausfire (Nov 6, 2009)

Take it to home depot and cut them on their tile saw. cuts like butter


----------



## panhead9 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just cut it with a brick chisel that's how we do it for chambers in boilers. lightly score 2 sides then tap hard works well or else get a brick cutter that is nothing but a guillotine that you put a brick under and strike with a 5# hammer Duck Soup!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 7, 2009)

Nosmo said:


> My bricklayer neighbor showed me how to cut bricks and blocks manually. All you need is a pencil and square to mark each face of the brick (not the edges) the faces only.
> 
> Then the only other tool needed is a mason chisel with a blade about 3" wide.
> Lightly score the brick on each side and then after it is scored on both sides give the chisel a sharp tap and the brick should come apart on the scored mark.
> ...





I like this idea a lot better than the saws/dust, etc. Panhead also said the same thing; I will keep it in mind if and when I decide that I need to do it.

Thanks to ALL for your help! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## dustytools (Nov 7, 2009)

Ill add to the cutting with the brick chisel method by saying that I would place the bricks on a sandbag while using this method. This helps to keep the forces of this chisel in the area of the cut and not throughout the brick. I use a 4" grinder with a diamond cutoff wheel for cutting tile and thinner brick and it works great, however you should always wet cut masonry when possible or use proper dust protection.


----------



## demographic (Nov 7, 2009)

Depends on how thick the firebrick is but as mentioned a diamond tilecutter with waterbath should do the trick and not fire dust all over you as well.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 20, 2009)

Go to your local rental place and get a brick masons saw with diamond blade,use and return.


----------

